# Super Sega Nintendo Anime Tegu <3



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 30, 2011)

so i think this may be the order i get..what do you thinks? 


1. Male Red Tegu ((least i hope i get a male))

2. Fire or Yellow Fire or Blood Red Bearded Dragon

3. Rhinocerous Iguana

4. Australian Water Dragon

5. Egytian Uromastyx

6. Mossy Caledonian Giant Gecko

7. Red Iguana

8. Albino Green Iguana (aka yellow )

9. Extreme Giant Tegu

10. Jackson's Chamelon

11. Amazon Tree Boa

12. Chinese Water Dragon 

: D


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 30, 2011)

i bet once or if you get the red first that extreme will most def come as number two lol i bet idk i dont got my tegu yet but f**k im excitedDDD


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 30, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> i bet once or if you get the red first that extreme will most def come as number two lol i bet idk i dont got my tegu yet but f**k im excitedDDD



theres a high robability of that but i want bearded dragon and autralian water dragons bad too XD and the iguanas O_O


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 30, 2011)

i love my beardie there addicting lol if your lookin for red one go to fire and ice dragon .com very nicei love the albino iguanas one of my top fav but would take the albino water monitor over that


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 30, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> i love my beardie there addicting lol if your lookin for red one go to fire and ice dragon .com very nicei love the albino iguanas one of my top fav but would take the albino water monitor over that



dude..have u seen the BLIZZARD aka solid white pink eyed iguana?


----------



## frost (Jun 30, 2011)

haha if u want a water dragon ill sell u one for $10.


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 30, 2011)

frost said:


> haha if u want a water dragon ill sell u one for $10.



<.< what kind and where do u live?


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 2, 2011)

Sounds like you're trying to go from zero to hoarder...

You don't need a ton of animals to be satisfied. How in the world are you going to give these all of the attention these guys require and deserve? You've made HOW MANY posts about not knowing how to care for HOW MANY of these animals? I know I sound rude, but as somebody that's kept it all in the past 25 years, I know you are getting in way over your head. 

How are you going to take PROPER care of that many animals, give them the attention they need so they are handleable, and make a hundred random posts a day on here? 

If you truly care about animals like you say, how can you possibly think your plan is a good one?

This is not a numbers game. I know they all sound cool....but that's where you have to start making decisions about what you TRULY want to keep and what you are READY to keep based on your incredibly limited experience.


----------



## james.w (Jul 2, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> Sounds like you're trying to go from zero to hoarder...
> 
> You don't need a ton of animals to be satisfied. How in the world are you going to give these all of the attention these guys require and deserve? You've made HOW MANY posts about not knowing how to care for HOW MANY of these animals? I know I sound rude, but as somebody that's kept it all in the past 25 years, I know you are getting in way over your head.
> 
> ...



This is what I am thinking.


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 2, 2011)

I just prefer people who have hands on experiance when talking about reptiles and their care, im nto gonna get all of these all at once, yea i look up things and study but im always finding that where one site says do something anther says dont do it thats why I just ask you people here things ect to check my findings and get correct answers from people who actually own tthese reptiles. and if and when I do get them by the time I have that many Ill be off touring and have several people at my house tending ot it and taking care of it while Im gone, that and im gonna be tkaing online courses for allot of my stuff so ill bve stuck here a while and even then ill have to save money for a few more years before I move so theres a 4 - 5 year gap of me stuck here then a 1 - 2 year gap of me there waiting. No owning i dont have all the experiance but ive neverh ad a problem when I did own i found it rather easy to get what the reptiles needed once you figured out how to do it. andi t s not baout me being satisfied as to why i want them, and i think its a good one because in the evnet im not around I know i have the connections to be sure they get what they need while Im away, and while i havent always owned them ive help people take care of enough reptiles and cared for them sense i was a little kid ect i just never owned them. i know allot to tending to them im justm ore of a perfectionist and am paranoid of doing even 1 thing wrong so i come here to get all the information i possibly can for if and when I do get these reptiles.


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 2, 2011)

DUDE..."off touring"? As somebody who has been on tour multiple times, I can tell you right now you are setting yourself up for failure. You wanna keep that many animals that require tons of special attention AND you wanna tour? Your priorities are WHACK! You CANNOT PLAN to get animals, KNOWING you won't be able to care for them because you won't be around. 

Come on, dude...


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 2, 2011)

thats why im gonna have people staying at my house who can tend to them while im gone lol. im gona have all of my nieces, my sister, maybe 2, and a few more people living there who will tend to them for me when i am not there.

oh and their husbands ect they have now.


----------



## james.w (Jul 2, 2011)

So you want a bunch of reptiles for other people to take care of? What happens when they decide to move or have a life of their own. Sounds like more of a dream than any sort of reality to me.


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 2, 2011)

Dude...YOU don't even know what each of these animals require yet, realistically speaking. How can you think that a bunch of people are going to meet these needs? This hobby is in SERIOUS TROUBLE--the last thing it needs is another person who is gonna half-ass it and make the rest of us look bad. You're gonna do what you want. But, you say you come here for advice from people with experience. Yet, you don't listen to anybody unless they're indulging you in your nonsensical madness. Practice what you preach or you're just another hypocrite.


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 2, 2011)

theyre fmaily theyll stick around, they all live together anyways and dont like living alone, and theyreo nly taking care of them while im away. we all used to live together then i moved out again to go do more music some where else, but whe we all move there they said itll be their permanet homes. they all kind of believe in the entire fmaily living together >.> not that i do but eh itll benifit me anyways. they basically believe in sharing nearly everything ect. they like i guess you could say easy life styles where theyre not fenidng for them selfs other than having a job of their own. and my sister is basically kind of rich so as far as shes concernd sense ill end up with allot probly not asm uch as she has after richy husband wask illed but still that if i buy the hosue when i move shell pay bills and itll save her money from buying as house. all ii have to do basically is pay for my electricity and theyll pay the rest for being there all the time. so thats, 6 other people besides me living there at once. which basically how even their husbands grew up believing and did leave til they left mexico to come here to live with their i guess wifes now sense my sister and nieces wouldnt move into mexico. its basically the same thing we used to do when i lived with them when theyd tend to all my stuff no matter what it was while i was gone. we've always kind of taken care of the others belongings/pets ect regardless.


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 2, 2011)

You wanna maybe spend a minute looking through your posts before you actually post them? Have a little respect for the people you are addressing and do the slightest bit of proofreading...

Trying to understand what you are trying to say is just as difficult as trying to understand why you think you should keep all of these animals so you can dump the responsibility of their care onto other people who share the same lack of knowledge for their care that you do.


----------



## james.w (Jul 2, 2011)

I give up, you've already got it figured out. Good luck.


----------

